# Presurizador para tanque de agua



## poroto2009 (Ago 2, 2009)

Esimados quiero conectar una bomba de agua a la salida del tanque, ya que no tengo presion de agua.

Alguien conoce de algun sensor para saber si esta circulando agua por una tuberia?

La idea es conectar este sensor a la bamba de agua y asi poder elevar la presion.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

se compra hecho!

incluso hay bombas presurisadoras con este sistema!


----------



## poroto2009 (Ago 3, 2009)

Con plata cualkiera es vivo diria mi abuelo, la idea es armarlo con una buena bomba de agua que ya dispongo, lo que me falta es el sensor que no se ni como se llama.

Alguien sabe?


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

por eso digo, el sensor se compra!

para no pasar trabajo, y no es tan caro, mi padre compro un coso de esos con bomba y todo y le valio 100 dolares.

supongo qeu sera un sensor de caudal...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2009)

poroto2009 dijo:
			
		

> Con plata cualkiera es vivo diria mi abuelo, la idea es armarlo con una buena bomba de agua que ya dispongo, lo que me falta es el sensor que no se ni como se llama.
> 
> Alguien sabe?



te parece esa una respuesta ?

si penss un poco veras que para poder detectar caudal tenes 2 formas:

1 -.--- sin salir con cables de el caño tendrias que medir en forma externa algun parametro que varie al circular agua , pero que puedas detectar a travez de el caño.----no se me ocurre que .

2--- saliendo con cables o mejor dicho poniendo el sensor adentro de el caño, ESTO ES LO QUE EXISTE . , si entras en paginas de caudalimetros o presostatos veras que no es sencilla la cosa.
tenes que realizar el sensor dentro de el caño o de una pieza de caño de la medida para roscarla.

en fin , entra a mirar lo que existe y fijate si "te lo podes hacer".

te dijeron eso por si no sabias que existian, pero rapidito tiraste la respuesta de miercoles.
a mi me ha pasado a veces de tirar algo asi y de nuevo , los "vivos " que se arman todo con un 555 y un poco de alambre  tiran exactamente tu respuesta.

dale, sorprendenos y tapame la boca, mostranos el sensor que te haces vos.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 3, 2009)

si, he visto un circuito de esos con sensores ultrasonicos, pero creo que si la cuestion es economica te conviene comprarlo, y no viene todo junto 


creo que se llama valvula presurizadora Automática


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2009)

la forma mas efectiva es dentro del tanque.

ahora bien si eso es imposible, lo mejor es utilizar un sensor en el caño, al tener el diametro interno del caño, tienes la sección de agua, y dependiendo la presión, sabrás aproximadamente cuanta cantidad de fluido esta pasando.

saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

mañana a la luz del dia desarmo la que hay en casa y me fijo que tiene.

el conjunto: bomba + sensor no supera los 20 x 20 x 20 centimetros.

dejalo fernando, aun no conoce la clasi "el tiempo es oro" o la otra "ya esta todo inventado"

adjunto una imagen:


----------



## poroto2009 (Ago 4, 2009)

Les pido mil disculpa si tomaron a mal la respuesta, esa no era la idea. en serio disculpen.

yo quiero saber como se llama la valvula o donde puedo conseguirla (nunca dije que la queria armar ) ya que tengo un motor disponible con muy buena potencia y me gustaria reaprovecharlo, Averigue por un presurizador con la potencia de mi motor y me sale 400 usd aproximadamente, por eso queri ver si solo podria comprar el sensor.

Realmente les pido mil disculpas.
Saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

en las agropecuarias, o agro barracas pregunta.

o en alguna especializada en sanitaria.

todo bien.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 4, 2009)

Buscala como sensor de flujo... es muy usado en la industria...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensor_de_flujo


----------

